# How to allow all ICMP packets



## Lei (Sep 3, 2004)

Windows vista ultimate
Dwa-542 network adapter
DIR-625 dlink router


I need to figure out how to set my router to allow all ICMP packets(incoming or outgoing). My routers log shows this:

[INFO] Wed May 09 15:48:20 2007 Blocked outgoing ICMP packet (ICMP type 3) from 192.168.0.133 to 211.158.85.186
[INFO] Wed May 09 15:48:20 2007 Blocked outgoing ICMP packet (ICMP type 3) from 192.168.0.133 to 69.226.240.100
[INFO] Wed May 09 15:48:17 2007 Blocked outgoing ICMP packet (ICMP type 3) from 192.168.0.133 to 218.81.107.50
[INFO] Wed May 09 15:48:09 2007 Blocked outgoing ICMP packet (ICMP type 3) from 192.168.0.133 to 196.218.102.95
[INFO] Wed May 09 15:47:58 2007 Blocked outgoing ICMP packet (ICMP type 3) from 192.168.0.133 to 58.212.23.0
[INFO] Wed May 09 15:47:56 2007 Blocked outgoing ICMP packet (ICMP type 3) from 192.168.0.133 to 24.64.184.104
[INFO] Wed May 09 15:47:55 2007 Blocked outgoing ICMP packet (ICMP type 3) from 192.168.0.133 to 80.56.79.204
[INFO] Wed May 09 15:47:55 2007 Blocked outgoing ICMP packet (ICMP type 3) from 192.168.0.133 to 58.7.131.244
[INFO] Wed May 09 15:47:51 2007 Blocked outgoing ICMP packet (ICMP type 3) from 192.168.0.133 to 61.168.84.61
[INFO] Wed May 09 15:47:50 2007 Blocked outgoing ICMP packet (ICMP type 3) from 192.168.0.133 to 201.80.231.85
[INFO] Wed May 09 15:47:50 2007 Blocked outgoing ICMP packet (ICMP type 3) from 192.168.0.133 to 89.178.102.219


This is really messing up internet games and other apps... Any idea on how to stop router from blocking them would be great.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please do not post multiple threads for one issue, continue here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/outgoing-packet-loss-155470.html


----------

